# Error on opening page



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

FYI, I see this error line at the top of the home page whenever I first enter.

Warning: Unknown modifier 'k' in /home/tsf/public_html/index.php on line 417


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

Yeah, I get that too


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

It is due to the / in the search engine Teoma/Ask Jeeves spydering us. I've tried to setup some fixxes, but none have worked yet. Going to drive me crazy.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

OK, just thought in case you hadn't noticed it, I'd mention it.


----------

